# Learning to drive



## callumblackwood (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, 

I am a resident in Portugal and I am considering taking my driving test here, I understand there are some instructors who can teach in english and prepare you for the examinations.

Does anyone know of an instructor in or around the Luz, Lagos area?

Thanks..


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

exams can I believe be taken in English it'a an option on the computer, best of luck


----------



## callumblackwood (Nov 11, 2012)

I have read that, can anyone advise me on any instructors I. The Lagos/luz area?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Unless a member lives in the area and has used a driving school which is unlikely try Yellow Pages: Business guide, shop, phone number and address 
These are registered driving schools for Algarve, just click on each area 
Localização Escolas Condução


----------

